# Eyesight



## Drago (15 Nov 2018)

A few months short of 50 and I've finally succumbed to the need for reading glasses. I've adjusted pretty well, and they seem to be doing the trick nicely.

However, I've noticed that my distance vision seems to have suffered slightly, particularly in low light or hazy conditions. I'm going to book an eye test get it checked out, but I was wondering, is it possible to need classes for close work (reading) but also need them for distance work as well? I'm fairly new to the world of binos so this is all strange to me.

Could it be night myopia? Does anyone suffer with this and cann describe what it is like?


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> A few months short of 50 and I've finally succumbed to the need for reading glasses. I've adjusted pretty well, and they seem to be doing the trick nicely.
> 
> However, I've noticed that my distance vision seems to have suffered slightly, particularly in low light or hazy conditions. I'm going to book an eye test get it checked out, but I was wondering, is it possible to need classes for close work (reading) but also need them for distance work as well? I'm fairly new to the world of binos so this is all strange to me.
> 
> Could it be night myopia? Does anyone suffer with this and canndescrive that it is like?


I've got reading glasses now and definitely need them! Just a blur without. I'm really starting to struggle with driving at night now so will mention it when my check up is due. I have distance glasses which help slightly but not as much as I would like.


----------



## Threevok (15 Nov 2018)

I have variofocal glasses, but have to take them off for any small print

My varifocal contact lenses are useless close up - especially when trying to read cooking instructions on packets


----------



## Rooster1 (15 Nov 2018)

As you reach the lovely milestone of 50, low light becomes harder and harder. I was practically born with x ray specs and every year things worsen, just little by little.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Nov 2018)

Im more distance,close up im fine.But ask me to read anything over six feet away.....think Mr Magoo !


----------



## Cycleops (15 Nov 2018)

You've done well to get to fifty before needing reading glasses. Close work always becomes harder as our eyes go out of focus with age. My long distance vision us still fine so can manage with those cheap self service specs from Boots etc.
Get your eyes checked that will pick up any problems.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2018)

I have just got my first prescription pair today. For ages I have been able to use the cheap pairs from the supermarkets as my eyes were matched, but now they are slightly different I need ones for reading and ones for distance. I decided to go for vary focals but can't get out of the habit of peering over them.


----------



## night cycler (15 Nov 2018)

As Cycleops says, you have done well to get near 50 before needing readers. Age 40 onwards tends to be when the need for readers kicks in.

I've needed glasses from about aged 4 or 5, so you are also fortunate in that respect. No prizes for guessing how powerful mine are now at late 50s.

I know some people will put glasses on for driving only, so in a way that could be classed as distance.

Best to speak with the optician. I prefer to speak to the resident guy at the opticians as opposed to the locums.

An eye test can include checks for other eye issues as well as a script for glasses.


----------



## wonderloaf (15 Nov 2018)

Yep, mirrors my experience pretty much. Started out a few years ago just needing reading glasses, distance vision was fine but found I was needing stronger reading glasses every year. Then distance vision started to go about a year or so ago so went down the full time wearing varifocal specs route. This has all happened in the last 3-4 years.


----------



## night cycler (15 Nov 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> The trigger for me was when I bought an HD telly. "hmmm" I thought. "This isn't any better than the old one, it's still a bit blurry."



That`s the Chinese for yer. Some of their stuff is ok.


----------



## Brandane (15 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> is it possible to need classes for close work (reading) but also need them for distance work as well?



Yes. Like others have said, close up vision is normally first to go, as it was with me. My distance vision was fine for a few years after needing reading glasses, but the distance vision gradually deteriorated too - so now I have to carry 2 pairs of specs around with me and change as necessary. Might try vari-focals at some point but have heard conflicting reports on them.


----------



## Brandane (15 Nov 2018)

[QUOTE 5442269, member: 9609"]you'll have to get a glasses pouch for the handle bars - I went for polka dot, suits my colours.
View attachment 438843


as it happens I just got through my driving eye test thing last week - still don't need the specs for driving 
but I can't read print now without readers on. poor short vision now[/QUOTE]
I won't mention the bar-tape, the hoods, or the luggage system ; I just need to know where that road is? It looks like cycling paradise to me! Since you're a reiver, it might not be too far away for me....


----------



## night cycler (15 Nov 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> The problem is that no one else makes anything of any consequence.
> 
> (Edit, apart from Jam, of course)



Oh I don`t know.......I think there`ll be someone that makes a pair of glasses that gets rid of the blurriness of both TVs.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> The trigger for me was when I bought an HD telly. "hmmm" I thought. "This isn't any better than the old one, it's still a bit blurry."


You know what, you might have something there! I have argued with my sisters and various other people who refuse to switch their sets to HD broadcasts of BBC1 etc., saying that they don't look much different to the SD channels, so why bother?

Perhaps their unassisted eyesight simply isn't up to the task!


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> You know what, you might have something there! I have argued with my sisters and various other people who refuse to switch their sets to HD broadcasts of BBC1 etc., saying that they don't look much different to the SD channels, so why bother?
> 
> Perhaps their unassisted eyesight simply isn't up to the task!



We rarely bother with HD, the picture doesn't look much different to the standard picture, maybe we have a point.


----------



## Biff600 (15 Nov 2018)

Guess who I saw in Specsavers last week ???




Nobody !!





Guess who I bumped into in Specsavers last week ???




Everybody !!!!!!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Nov 2018)

You been struggling to look at your neighbour through the telescope again?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> We rarely bother with HD, the picture doesn't look much different to the standard picture, maybe we have a point.


I find it so different that it offends me when somebody assaults my eyes with SD! 

I am typing this on my phone and it would be a bit like me trying to do it without my reading glasses on. Hang on ... [removes specs]... Yes, just like that - blurry/fuzzy.


----------



## rualexander (15 Nov 2018)

I got my first pair of specs last week at age of 56, distance vision was my main problem (mainly astigmatism), reading distance I'm still ok.
Got a free trial of contact lenses this week and they recommended 'monovision', one lens for distance and one lens for reading, which sounds very weird, so far it seems to work but it is a bit odd, think I'd still prefer specs for certain situations.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> A few months short of 50 and I've finally succumbed to the need for reading glasses. I've adjusted pretty well, and they seem to be doing the trick nicely.
> 
> However, I've noticed that my distance vision seems to have suffered slightly, particularly in low light or hazy conditions. I'm going to book an eye test get it checked out, but I was wondering, *is it possible to need classes for close work (reading) but also need them for distance work as well?* I'm fairly new to the world of binos so this is all strange to me.
> 
> Could it be night myopia? Does anyone suffer with this and cann describe what it is like?



Yes, it is possible. very common really.

My distance vision is rubbish so I have contacts/glasses (hate the things) and reading glasses too.

Prepare yourself for a steady decline. 

Also, by the time you are 65 around 75% of the population will be suffering from posterior vitreous detachment.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Nov 2018)

I started to need reading glasses at around the age of 50.
My first pair was a very expensive pair of bifocals, they did not suit me because I was still taking them off for long distance reading, could not get used to the looking up thing.
Have been using cheapo ones from various outlets ever since - I'm 55 now.
Regular check ups are fine, but I know that I can't see well in dim lights, those energy saving street lamps cause me to cycle slower than my usual slow!
Same indoors at home: since switching to low energy bulbs, I can't, for example, check my tyres for debris after dark, even with glasses on.
I don't drive, so all good there.


----------



## Drago (15 Nov 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Also, by the time you are 65 around 75% of the population will be suffering from posterior vitreous detachment.



Is that an eye problem, or does it mean my bum will fall off?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Nov 2018)

I'm thinking we need some new forum sub-sections based on age ranges


Pat "5mph" said:


> I started to need reading glasses at around the age of 50.
> My first pair was a very expensive pair of bifocals, they did not suit me because I was still taking them off for long distance reading, could not get used to the looking up thing.
> Have been using cheapo ones from various outlets ever since - I'm 55 now.
> Regular check ups are fine, but I know that I can't see well in dim lights, those energy saving street lamps cause me to cycle slower than my usual slow!
> ...



That's a heck of a feat riding slower than 5mph - especially over a sustained distance.


----------



## Drago (15 Nov 2018)

Gonna talk to Mrs D, get myself an eye test.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Gonna talk to Mrs D, get myself an eye test.


One should go every two years.
I need to every three, the optician said


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Nov 2018)

They will also do a pressure test. That is the air in the eye that makes them weep.


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I find it so different that it offends me when somebody assaults my eyes with SD!
> 
> I am typing this on my phone and it would be a bit like me trying to do it without my reading glasses on. Hang on ... [removes specs]... Yes, just like that - blurry/fuzzy.



Being a cinic I'm not convinced that it's any more than a marketing ploy, a way of parting us with our cash. We've got an old Toshiba Regza, a forty inch, we get a very good standard picture with it, nothing fuzzy or blury.


----------



## Drago (15 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> Being a cinic I'm not convinced that it's any more than a marketing ploy, a way of parting us with our cash. We've got an old Toshiba Regza, a forty inch, we get a very good standard picture with it, nothing fuzzy or blury.



Erm, it's actually a microwave. That live autopsy programme you watched was a chicken tikka cooking.


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Erm, it's actually a microwave. That live autopsy programme you watched was a chicken tikka cooking.



 We don't have a microwave, our Son had one when he moved back in, but he took it with him when he moved back out. I've never used one.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> Being a cinic I'm not convinced that it's any more than a marketing ploy, a way of parting us with our cash. We've got an old Toshiba Regza, a forty inch, we get a very good standard picture with it, nothing fuzzy or blury.


Let me put it to you this way ... 



(Obviously, you need to watch it in HD to see what he is talking about!)

I haven't tried 4K yet. I suspect that might be more of a marketing ploy unless you like sitting very close to huge screens! I also thought 3D TV was a gimmick - I haven't even bothered to try the 3D glasses that came with my TV.


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Nov 2018)

I've worn glasses from the age of 13 (short sightedness) but now I only need them for reading. I've had cataract surgery on both eyes, so they are both set for distance vision now, which means I don't need glasses unless I need to write something. I can see my computer screen ok and I can legally drive without glasses (although I do have a pair which protects against ultra violet light, so I sometimes wear them).

If any of you ever need cataract surgery its nothing to worry about - slight discomfort maybe at times but no pain.


----------



## night cycler (16 Nov 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I started to need reading glasses at around the age of 50.
> My first pair was a very expensive pair of bifocals, they did not suit me because I was still taking them off for long distance reading, could not get used to the looking up thing.
> Have been using cheapo ones from various outlets ever since - I'm 55 now.
> Regular check ups are fine, but I know that I can't see well in dim lights, those energy saving street lamps cause me to cycle slower than my usual slow!
> ...



I can highly recommend LED bulbs for the home. MUCH better than the other low energy ones. I have a 3 branch light fitting in the living room with 4watt LED bulbs. It is very bright and only using a total of 12 watts. I tend to just switch it on when I want to read a book in the evening.

The problem with the LED *street *lights is that although they shine bright it seems to be only in the area directly beneath them-no sideways illumination . The original street lights would illuminate a far wide area. Maybe the council is skimping on the wattage. From a relatively short distance away you cannot tell if they are on or not unless you look at the ground beneath them.


----------



## subaqua (16 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> A few months short of 50 and I've finally succumbed to the need for reading glasses. I've adjusted pretty well, and they seem to be doing the trick nicely.
> 
> However, I've noticed that my distance vision seems to have suffered slightly, particularly in low light or hazy conditions. I'm going to book an eye test get it checked out, but I was wondering, is it possible to need classes for close work (reading) but also need them for distance work as well? I'm fairly new to the world of binos so this is all strange to me.
> 
> Could it be night myopia? Does anyone suffer with this and cann describe what it is like?




Yes it is entirely possible to need 2 pairs. Or just get Varifocals . I hit mid 40s and discovered i needed them to see reading distance . Close close up work I have to take them off .. 

Have worn specs since I was about 5 or 6 

Not had any issue in low light or haze , so to misquote the Angry Uncle ... get yerself to the opticians sharpish and let them know.


----------



## derrick (16 Nov 2018)

I had an eye test because my long distance seemed to be suffering when sailing a model boat, Had trouble seeing it when it got to one of the bouys we sail round. So they did the test from about 6 foot away, Told me i should not be driving without the new glasses. First time i used them i had to take them off. My distance was better without them, took them back to specsavers, i was told long distance is only so far. got me money back, what i don't understand is how they can check your long distance from 6 foot away. I did the number plate test i can easily read a number plate from 20 metres.


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Let me put it to you this way ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




4K? that's yesterday's news. 8K is where its at, the coming thing for the must haves.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Nov 2018)

Doesn't everyone have imax in their homes?


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2018)

I could probaby no with varifocals, but im not bothering. So its glasses on the end of my nose for close up work.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Nov 2018)

Nobody has mentioned cataracts yet. Seem to be inevitable as you get older. I have had both eyes done. Magic!
I still need reading glasses but for distance vision and driving no specs. Driving at night vision has also improved and daytime I can see things at a distance that I had forgotten were there.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Nov 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Doesn't everyone have imax in their homes?


Yes - Imax Thermo Fishing Suit 2 Piece


----------



## Ian H (16 Nov 2018)

Bifocals here. I found an online retailer who does prescriptions, including cycling specs, at a reasonable price.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (16 Nov 2018)

Long story short. Chainsaw accident had me run into the local opticians to remove the tree in my eye. Had my first check up there and then. Not legal to drive I found. Couldn’t get on at work or on the bike with glasses. I use contacts which I love. Optician asked if I wanted her to take into account whether I do much ‘desk type work’ which I don’t so she went for a prescription that suits my outdoor work and particularly cycling. I don't need them reading or with my iPad. Reading glasses will come in a couple of years she said.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2018)

oldwheels said:


> *Nobody has mentioned cataracts yet.* Seem to be inevitable as you get older. I have had both eyes done. Magic!
> I still need reading glasses but for distance vision and driving no specs. Driving at night vision has also improved and daytime I can see things at a distance that I had forgotten were there.


Yes they _HAVE_...



Kempstonian said:


> I've worn glasses from the age of 13 (short sightedness) but now I only need them for reading. I've had cataract surgery on both eyes, so they are both set for distance vision now, which means I don't need glasses unless I need to write something. I can see my computer screen ok and I can legally drive without glasses (although I do have a pair which protects against ultra violet light, so I sometimes wear them).
> 
> If any of you ever need cataract surgery its nothing to worry about - slight discomfort maybe at times but no pain.


Didn't you have your reading glasses on?


----------



## lane (16 Nov 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> I've worn glasses from the age of 13 (short sightedness) but now I only need them for reading. I've had cataract surgery on both eyes, so they are both set for distance vision now, which means I don't need glasses unless I need to write something. I can see my computer screen ok and I can legally drive without glasses (although I do have a pair which protects against ultra violet light, so I sometimes wear them).
> 
> If any of you ever need cataract surgery its nothing to worry about - slight discomfort maybe at times but no pain.




Agree with that. However in my area the NHS will only do one eye due to cost cutting . My optition told me what to say to meet the criteria to get the second eye done. I told the consultant what I was told to say, and he went to away to obtain permision to do the other eye.


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Nov 2018)

lane said:


> Agree with that. However in my area the NHS will only do one eye due to cost cutting . My optition told me what to say to meet the criteria to get the second eye done. I told the consultant what I was told to say, and he went to away to obtain permision to do the other eye.


Yeah, I had one eye done and had to get my eyes tested afterwards for new glasses. The optician asked me how the other eye was - no double vision or anything? I said "Actually yes, I do have that"... so she did another test and straight away told me she was going to recommend that they fixed the other eye. I got on a cancellation list and it was done within a month! (You have to be ready to go in at a moment's notice though... they rang me and said 'can you come in tomorrow'!)


----------



## Globalti (17 Nov 2018)

Brandane said:


> Yes. Like others have said, close up vision is normally first to go, as it was with me. My distance vision was fine for a few years after needing reading glasses, but the distance vision gradually deteriorated too - so now I have to carry 2 pairs of specs around with me and change as necessary. Might try vari-focals at some point but have heard conflicting reports on them.



The bad reports you've heard have been from people who went to a discount optician. A lot of care has to be taken in measuring up the different zones and ordering the lenses. My optician took half an hour on that first time around. Once that's done right your brain will adapt to them in a few minutes and you'll be delighted with your clear vision both close and far with no apparent transition between.

My local optician is one of the few who has an MRI scanner for the eyes, he has already been able to detect early signs of disease and the NHS even sends him patients for scans. He's a top bloke as well and makes great cycling glasses.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Nov 2018)

Sorry ColinJ couldn’t have had my reading glasses on. There was no problem in Scotland getting both eyes done for cataracts. Not near where I live so 3 days away from home. I was able to drive within a couple of days but left it for a week to be on the safe side. The nearest large hospital for any advanced surgical stuff is 100 miles and a ferry journey each way. Not as bad as it sounds as the health board picks up the tab for nearly all expenses.


----------



## tyred (17 Nov 2018)

Nothing wrong with my eyes but for some reason light bulbs aren't as bright as they used to be.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2018)

tyred said:


> Nothing wrong with my eyes but for some reason light bulbs aren't as bright as they used to be.


Not being able to read in poor light was one of the first problems that I noticed. I think I was about 45 at the time.


----------



## Julia9054 (17 Nov 2018)

I've been short sighted since I was a kid but the near sight has started to go in the last few years. My short sight has improved correspondingly to the point where my right eye is now almost perfect. I wore contacts since i was about 20 and tried varifocal contacts but found they didn't do either job very well. Can't read at all now with distance glasses but can read fine with no glasses. 
I wear varifocals for work and for driving and manage with no glasses a lot of the time. I have problems when the light is tricky. I am a musician and stage lighting/reading music can be difficult. Varifocals can be a problem because you have to keep your head still which is tricky when you are playing.


----------

